# Our new lofty position



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks to Nukeadmin for moving our beloved forum into a more accessible position amongst the main community forums.
He has offered say 5 sub forums if wished, and I have tentatively suggested:-_Trigano Tribute-Adria Panel Vans-Autosleeper-Timberland-All others._
However personally I am just pleased that we are now in the main body of forums as, like Ingram (Harvey), I like to read most panel van posts.
If anyone has strong views about the sub-forums make up (like I suppose any not mentioned above) please speak up
Yeah....success.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm quite happy to be an 'other'


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Thanks to Nukeadmin for moving our beloved forum into a more accessible position amongst the main community forums.
> He has offered say 5 sub forums if wished, and I have tentatively suggested:-_Trigano Tribute-Adria Panel Vans-Autosleeper-Timberland-All others._
> However personally I am just pleased that we are now in the main body of forums as, like Ingram (Harvey), I like to read most panel van posts.
> If anyone has strong views about the sub-forums make up (like I suppose any not mentioned above) please speak up
> Yeah....success.


Whst about a Murvi they have been going longer than Timberland....

Carol


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Pleased the panel van forum has been moved to here - as far as sub forums are concerned - would it make sense to have sub forums for the most popular panel vans that forum members on this site own and work it from there?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I too like reading all Panel Van information, regardless of make, so would personally prefer no subforums I think. Starting to get a bit too many to check... 

Panel Van Conversions
Adria Panel Vans (proposed)
Adria (specific under Generic Hints and Tips)
plus all the other generic ones.

How about leaving "Panel Van Conversions" with no subforums, and requesting a "Trigano" section in the "Generic Hints and Tips" with all the other manufacturers

My two'penneth anyway


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I vote with b6x - I too like to read all posts re van conversions and so would prefer no sub forums.

Kipper


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Helloooo

Can I add my name for no sub-forums please. I am looking to buy a panel van or high top and would prefer it to be under one category unless the amount of owners of this type of MH is enormous.

However, I am happy to go along with majority  

Looking forward to finding that Van with my name on.

Cheers

Maura


----------

